# "Wake Up!"



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2010)

I have two cats - a sweet, calm, mellow black-and-white one named Pepper, and a mischievous yellow tabby named Sunny. Once, on a Saturday morning, I was sleeping in, as I had a really long week. As I was just snoozing there, innocently, I feel a wet little something snuffling against my face. I opened my eyes and, lo and behold, Sunny's face was pressed right up against me! I was so startled I almost screamed, and Sunny leapt off.

After that, I went back to sleep, since I was still tired. That would not do for Sunny! He sat himself down in the middle of my room and started meowing in a steady rhythm. "Meow meow meow meow meow meow..."

I got frustrated and got up, picked him up, and put him outside my room. I then went back to sleep, and the disturbances stopped...

...For five minutes. Sunny walked through the cat door I have in my room and leapt onto a desk next to my light switch. I heard a little patting noise, and opened one eye - he was patting the fish food canister around, and looking at me evilly. Ignoring this, I just closed my eyes and began to fall back asleep...

_Flip_.

I heard a little flipping sound and suddenly, my room was filled with bright light. I scrambled out of bed and looked around, and what did I find? Sunny had his little arm extended towards the light switch, and was looking at me with this expression on his face, like, "Is that what it takes to wake you up?"

I was so impressed by my little kitty I forgot to be angry! I just woke up and fed him a kitty treat. Just shows how persistent a cat can be; especially if he's small, yellow, and named Sunny!​


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

That is too funny! LOL I know kitties are so smart, my Maxie plays fetch even, but I'd just about die if she figured out how to turn the light on! LOL  Thats great, thank you for sharing


----------



## crazycatlady88 (Sep 25, 2010)

I got woke up by my cat launching off my face once. I had big scratchs on my lip and cheek for a week. They're just kittens playing though, I couldn't be mad at them.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

that's hilarious


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 9, 2010)

That's really great! 
My cat, Booth, figured out how to turn on my alarm (unintentionally, of course) and off, and he even managed to set it to go off everyday. He just had to press the correct buttons but I was highly impressed that he managed to do that at all! Haha

I love cats!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Good problem-solving skills!  Maybe he wanted to watch cartoons!


----------



## MeowMiaow (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahahaha! That story has just made my day! XD


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh - you have one smart kitty there! Cute story.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

That's too funny! I wonder if he figured it out by watching you, or if he was just into mischief and swatted it by accident, therefore turning on the light. Once, when I was a kid, we were making a mess in the house with our antics so my mom kicked my sisters and I out to play outside for a while. She had the door locked and we were all pouting by the back door. All of a sudden our cat Rusty stood up, stretched his front legs forward and clicked open the lock on the back door! He's never done it again, but my sisters and I were like "sweet!"


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Suuny, what a great story!


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL That's hilarious. If a cat wants you to wake up they will figure something out. Its just a matter of time.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is so funny! My Siamese, Kitty must have seen us open door's and cupboards,
so then, he does it aswell!! They really are, so intelligent!


----------

